# Google- Ironwood Pharmaceuticals raises $25M VC round - Mass High Tech



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Ironwood Pharmaceuticals raises $25M VC round**Mass High Tech*Ironwood Pharmaceuticals Inc. is flush with funding after the maker of drugs to treat *irritable bowel syndrome* took in $25 million in its *...*Ironwood Takes in $25M<nobr>Xconomy</nobr><nobr>*all 2 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

